# issan atsamat roi-et/just married



## mrku5 (May 10, 2010)

anyone live near atsamat or roi-et i have just married a girl from atsamat and would like to talk with any english speaker from this area. im currently in england having just returned from thailand. im currently waiting on a visa for my wife to join me in england. we plan to start a family in the near future and intend to save some money before returning at christmas to buy some land.with the eventual plan of building a house on it


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

That's around 50 miles or so from my wife's home town, Yasothon, I think. Atsamat is pretty small, more chance of finding some farangs in Roi-et? We're in France at the moment, but when we return to Thailand, hopefully in the next year or so, I don't think we'll be living in her part of Thailand, sorry .


----------



## mrku5 (May 10, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> That's around 50 miles or so from my wife's home town, Yasothon, I think. Atsamat is pretty small, more chance of finding some farangs in Roi-et? We're in France at the moment, but when we return to Thailand, hopefully in the next year or so, I don't think we'll be living in her part of Thailand, sorry .


thanx anyway cheers


----------



## apng (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi 
I live in At Samat and have built a house here - lots of stories to tell. Are you still coming over at Christmas


----------

